# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Asteroidi Kalon Afer Tokes

## Darius

Nje asteroid i vogel kalon fare afer Tokes diten e hene dhe nuk u pa nga askush ne kohen e duhur. Vetem diten e premte ai u dallua ti afrohej tokes. Me nje madhesi prej 200 kembe (rreth 70 metra) kaloi afer planetit tone ne nje largesi prej 40 mije miljesh (rreth 65 mije km)ne oren universale 1.44 te drekes. I quajtur DD45 ky asteroid u zbulua vetem diten e premte nga astronomet australiane. Pra 3 dite perpara kalimit te tij kaq afer me token.

40 mije milje mund te tingelloje si shume por ne fakt eshte vetem 1/7 e distances nga Hena dhe me pas se dyfishi i largesise se shumices se sateliteve nga Toka. Nese ky asteroid do kishte goditur token ai do kishte shkaktuar nje shperthim te nje force berthamore - dicka aspak ngushelluese po te merret parasysh koha e shkurter qe ishte ne dispozicion.Sipas faqes zyrtare australiane te medias Crikey, asteroidi ka mundesi qe te kapet nga graviteti i Tokes dhe kjo do te thote se ne nje te ardhme te afert ai mund te rikthehet me mundesine per goditje te tjera ndaj planetit tone.

Fotoja e meposhtme i perket dy astronomeve australiane qe dalluan afrimin e asteroidit



Ndersa fotoja tjeter paraqet nje sekuence prej 36 minutash te regjistruara te kalimit te asteroidit afer tokes.



Sidoqofte ky nuk eshte objekti qe ka kercenuar me shume token. Meriten e merr asteroidi FU162 qe ne 31 mars te vitit 2004 kaloi vetem 4000 milje afer Tokes.

Per me shume mund te lexoni lajmin ne origjinal ketu: *Space Rock 2009 DD45 Buzzes Earth*

----------


## Darius

Sipas nje perllogaritje te laboratorit JPL te NASA-s i njejti objekt do i afrohet tokes serisht ne vitin 2020. Po postoj nje foto me poshte



por nepermjet nje aplikimi java mund te ndiqni komplet trajektoren e ketij asteroidi nder vite. Ne varesi te preferences suaj (ore, ditore, mujore apo vjetore) grafika e paraqitur nga NASA tregon levizjen si dhe momentet kur do gjendet fare afer me Token. Mund ta ndiqni ketu:

*Orbit Diagram*

Ndersa lidhja me poshte eshte nje liste e te gjithe objekteve qe kane kaluar afer me token ne trajektoren e tyre. Eshte nje liste e perpiluar nga Universiteti i Harvardit por gjeja me pak e kendeshme eshte fakti qe lajme te tilla nuk publikohen dhe behen te ditura vetem mbasi objektet kalojne. Askush nga popullata e tokes ne pergjithesi nuk e ka idene e rreziqeve qe na kercenohen ore e cast nga trupat qiellore:

*Closest Approaches to the Earth by Minor Planets*

Grafika qe postova ne shkrimin e pare mund te ndiqet dhe ketu ne nje video te vendosur ne youtube prej dikujt nga Canberra, Australi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RKKg...zes-earth.html

E vetmja nga mediat zyrtare qe dha lajmin ishte FOX News: *Surprise Asteroid Makes Near-Miss of Earth*

----------

